# Snow Goose Silo Socks



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

$40/dzn used a couple times, in good condition. 
PM Me and I will try and get a picture sent.

Thanks


----------



## snowfreak (Oct 25, 2013)

what are you asking per dozen and send me a pic


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

$35/per dozen about 7dzn left!

I will be out of town this week, and will try to get back to you as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------

